# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] À gagner : 5 éditions Collector de Dark Souls sur PC

## Ivan Le Fou

Allez hop, un petit concours de rentrée pour le week-end. À gagner : 5 éditions Collector de la version PC de Dark Souls : Prepare to Die. C'est du Collector classique avec le jeu dans une belle boîte, l'OST, le making-of, un artbook, un poster et 5 cartes postales (ex-clu-sives !)
 Pour ceux qui l'ignorent encore, Dark Souls est un jeu d'action à la 3e personne, un rejeton de la famille des beat-them-all avec des éléments de RPG qui a la particularité d'avoir adopté un esprit très old school pour la difficulté : c'est dur, très dur, au point que le fait de jouer vire au masochisme.
 Le jeu a été testé sur PS3 dans Console Magazine n°1 (CPC n°242), et la version PC le sera dans Canard PC n°261 (parution du 15 septembre). Je peux déjà vous dire que la version PC souffre de différents problèmes de portage, mais que ceux-ci sont déjà en partie réglés par des fix et patches amateurs (qu'on trouve là).
 Alors pour gagner ces éditions Collector, vous avez jusqu'au dimanche 26 août à 23h59 pour répondre à la question suivante :
*Combien a-t-il fallu de tentatives à Pipomantis pour passer le premier boss du jeu ?* Indice n°1 : Le testeur mesure 1,69 m et pèse 72 kg Indice n°2 : Il n'a jamais pratiqué aucun art martial Indice n°3 : Meilleur temps au 100 m : 18 minutes Indice n°4 : Meilleur temps au 200 m brasse : coulé. Répondez à cette news pour tenter votre chance et les gagnants (les 5 s'approchant au plus près de la réponse) seront contactés par MP sur le forum (du coup, oui, il faut s'inscrire). Seule la première tentative de chacun sera prise en compte.
 Si vous ne gagnez pas, notre partenaire DlGamer propose en ce moment Dark Souls à -10%.


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## noors

27 ! 
( Avec la soluce et un matos over cheaté  ::P:  )

----------


## Steack

38 \o/

----------


## Utharion

42.

----------


## Ouro

88 ! Avec un pack de redbull.

----------


## Lavi

5. (Je suis sympa)

----------


## Altay

102.

Comme les dalmatiens, plus un.

----------


## DarkHope

52, à la louche.

----------


## kalveros

Je dirais 33 !

----------


## Nessou

7  ::P:

----------


## Tilt

39 tentatives

----------


## SarahF

Je vote pour 11 essais

----------


## spawnraf

la réponse est forcément 42

----------


## Karibou77

42!

----------


## SkwerAS

12, c'est un noob. :D

----------


## Ashlar

18 !! Et je suis sympa aussi

----------


## Septa

42 est déjà pris du coup je dirais 41.

----------


## Mechatama

9

J'ai déjà commandé le jeu et il devrait arriver lundi. Mais si je gagne le concours je l'offrirai à un ami pour pouvoir l'éclater ! Mwahahaha !
(ou peut-être qu'il pourra m'aider à survivre en fait...  ::P: )

----------


## Tomaka17

67

("Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 3 caractères."  :tired: )

----------


## nero_angelo

20 fois

----------


## Phenixy

Je dirais 17 fois.

----------


## Foxmonsieur

Connaissant Pipo, il a couru en rond, hurlé, pleuré, sacrifié un chat au dieu des Juifs, essayé de tricher, puis, au bout de 20 heures à farmer lige feu, il a réussi à tuer le Démon Taureau à la 18ème tentative.

Le sac.

----------


## Rùman

16, facile

----------


## Sandor

9 fois

----------


## Mantalow

Allez, zoup, au pif, 29

----------


## Gorbu

6 fois, ça me semble honorable  :;):

----------


## Luxunofwu

36 fois et deux pads fracassés.

----------


## jabberwookie

On va dire une. 
Je sens le piège.   ::):

----------


## Darkmistermomy

Bon, bah 42 étant déjà pris et 41 aussi, va pour 43.

----------


## picturapoesis

69, ce serait über. Il pourrait se vanter de l'avoir fait à l'envers.

----------


## fenrir le lourd

Allez je vais dire 8 fois, mais c'est parce que malgré tous mes efforts je persiste à surestimer mes contemporains /: ]

----------


## kraken

Disons 13.

----------


## JonhyBleez

il est encore dessus !

----------


## Didinouchka

Suivant la position des astre, je dirais 12

----------


## hypo

Je vais dire 13 fois, même si je doute qu'il ait réussi  :B):

----------


## Xy'Lorz

27, parce que

----------


## sidharthaa

Je dirais 31.

----------


## gizmhail

18 tentatives  ::):

----------


## sephirae

on va tenter 24

----------


## MonkeyShadow

hum...17

----------


## Yhamm

meh
j'vais dire 19

----------


## akumajo

Je dirais 3!

----------


## Draxx

90 tentatives (j'aime les chiffres ronds)

----------


## Marcarino

9 fois

----------


## diccy

Je dirai 7 (c'est le nombre d'essais qu'il m'a fallu la première fois xD)

----------


## YannDos

55. Au pif, parce que bon, voila, je crois en ma bonne étoile.

----------


## Conan3D

Une vingtaine.

----------


## Crit O'Nick

Je dirais 12 !

----------


## Crampi

10 fois aller.

----------


## Carez

28 je pense...

----------


## nyoronyolo

7 pour etre sympa :D

----------


## tigerxblue

34 tiens, il est pas super dur au final ce boss.

----------


## Flad

Je dirai 23.

A la 24ème, Boulon a détourné son attention de l'écran, Kahn a saisi le cheat du Godmod (non pas ce god là les pervers) et Pipo s'est cru devenu bon joueur (enfin ...).

----------


## Max97110

Le premier ? Une seule si bien stuffé. 3 ( parce que bon, faut pas pousser, les boss , ce sont vraiment pas les plus dangereux )

----------


## katomaru

je vais dire 9 fois!

----------


## StarkPingouin

18  ::):  comme sont meilleur temps au 100 mètre

----------


## Djinn42

39 essais.

----------


## Ed Guaila

Le pire c'est que j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà entendu Pipo répondre dans un podcast de Radio01. 55fois je dirais.

----------


## navlys

Je sens que la force me dit 26 !

----------


## V4lmy

19 fois !

----------


## Sarodh

64.

----------


## badmad

54.

----------


## Teljin

0, ces gens là n'ont aucune conscience professionnelle.

----------


## Tchyo

2 essais !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## donda

69 .pour le plaisir de la douleur.

----------


## PsYcKoZ

12 fois!  ::):

----------


## PalmierLife

4 fois !

----------


## Sk-flown

Fourteen. :tired:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

8 !

 ::):

----------


## M0zArT

6,66 car c'est un putain de jeu pour hérétiques !!
Et aussi parce qu'il y a eu un mutual-kill entre lui et le boss à un moment donné mais que ça n'a pas compté, alors moi je le compte comme une tentative remplie à 66%
Moustik ton avatar on dirait une pouf qui présente le journal sur itv/c+ je me trompe ?  ::):

----------


## carbish

19  :Cigare:

----------


## HcK

Disons.....................18  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Belhoriann

> 6,66 car c'est un putain de jeu pour hérétiques !!
> Et aussi parce qu'il y a eu un mutual-kill entre lui et le boss à un moment donné mais que ça n'a pas compté, alors moi je le compte comme une tentative remplie à 66%
> Moustik ton avatar on dirait une pouf qui présente le journal sur itv/c+ je me trompe ?


Mais non, c'est celle qui co-présente auto-moto !

Bon sinon, c'est 20 tentatives. Je sais j'y étais.

----------


## Christo64

14 tentatives !

----------


## Negikun

Je dirais 4 fois.
Le premier boss c'est celui sur lequel on tombe au début pour lui faire perdre presque la moitié de sa vie avec son épée prise à deux mains... Le temps de bien se faire aux esquives ça devrait aller pour Pipo  ::P:

----------


## ddzev

Du premier coup parce qu'il avait les potions de soin !

----------


## MrRayures

Allez 1 tentative parce que Pipo il Roxx !

----------


## Tatlime

A vue de canard, je dirais 13 tentatives.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

35, et avec une aide psychologique !

----------


## Warshadow

random.org me dit 48, alors 48.

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Je dis 64.

----------


## alphacanard

3 fois

----------


## P0ng

9 fois !

----------


## Bimbopam

Je dis 42, c'est la réponse de toutes façons  :^_^:  !

----------


## Say hello

Il l'a jamais passé.  :Cigare:

----------


## dernierexile

44 fois parce qu'il dormait les 42 première fois et qu'à la 43ème il a enfin saisi les touches

----------


## CrayonMechant

12, parce que 12 c'est bien comme chiffre.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Je dirai 24 si ce n'est pas déjà dit.

----------


## Emerion

zero, il n'y ait jamais arrive, il aime pas ce genre de jeu...

----------


## Argha

4, Je ne connais pas du tout ce jeu. Mais la plupart du temps c'est le maximum.

----------


## the_protanogist

trois (3).

----------


## Rinuel

12 (douze).

----------


## Maedhros

Je dirais .... 16 tentatives ?

----------


## dohogahs

26 fois

----------


## Visslar

c'est 5

----------


## Mr Ianou

1 fois mais il a utilisé le cheat Allemand en revenant de la Gamescon

----------


## Karhmit

Il n'y est jamais arrivé. C'est Netsabes qui s'est occupé du test.

----------


## greensora

57 fois

----------


## Starvey

Si ce n'est pas 42 (la réponse universelle, merci Utharion), alors je dirais un bon petit mois.
Et demi.

Ceci, bien entendu, dans un soucis de ne pas répondre à la question.

----------


## AlexXxNessWolf

24 !

----------


## Izual

18.

----------


## Radulphus

4,2.

----------


## galoustic

43.

----------


## inespie

Thèrrse ! Heu je veut dire treize.

----------


## chemarf

15.

----------


## RedCap

21, Obi-Wan Kenobi

----------


## Myr0ku

9 !!!

----------


## Hauswald

8, sans les mains.

----------


## Darkfire8

Je dirais 5 tentatives  :;):

----------


## Siphrodias

12, et vive l'Aveyron \o/

----------


## Zobi

43 fois

----------


## Sserfu

Je dirais 3. Il s'est découvert des talents de PGM :>

----------


## JulLeBarge

18 tentatives !

----------


## Kowari

10 fois tout rond !

----------


## gueridan

13 fois

----------


## Dark Fread

27 fois (non franchement c'est trop facile avec les indices).

----------


## olih

+∞ car il ne l'a pas encore passé et ne le passera jamais malgré ses essais.

----------


## Pouh

Va pour 14.

----------


## Giledhil

21.

----------


## Aekhold

27.

----------


## Kahairbay

3 fois

----------


## crazycow

69!

----------


## Yorkmouth

8 comme zidane  !

----------


## Naenil

83, parce que.

----------


## gnome57

4  :;):

----------


## lordsupra

Allez , 8 fois ?

----------


## Sancho de Cuba

11!

----------


## Ormindo

18,12. (fallait que je place 1812 ou 3281, on fait au plus simple. Si ça vous fait chier, comptez 18).

----------


## Truc

17 !

----------


## Dj_gordon

Mmmmm 15 !

----------


## John Mc Lane

4 essais  :^_^:

----------


## Kiwyh

19 fois.

----------


## Edell

22 fois

----------


## Nuigurumi

Hop, pour participer : 25

----------


## chenoir

Premier boss? Faut pas oublier qu'on parle d'un consoleux, quelqu'un de naturellement peu intelligent. Mais je vais être clément, je dirais qu'il lui a fallu 14 essais.

----------


## Arseur

14  :tired:

----------


## Burr

35.

----------


## Eprefall

32.

----------


## Goji

Les indices sont tellement méchants que j'ai envie d'être gentil (de rien c'est gratuit) :
Il a passé le premier boss du premier coup !

----------


## kitkat27

Deux fois! Une fois pour voir comment réagis le boss et deuxieme pour le down!

----------


## Magicflottant

9 !

----------


## znokiss

23 foies.

----------


## chenoir

Si il est belge, juste une fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Jamesnight

57 ;p

----------


## Kaaaa

34, et je suis sympa.

----------


## Crealkiller

1 Fois, parceque dans la question il parle de PASSER le boss,j'en déduit que la question se porte sur la première rencontre du boss  :;):

----------


## Ramzus

Moi je dis, 12 fois ! C'est bien 12 fois !

----------


## sissi

23 tentatives.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
19 (et presque et demi !)

----------


## aeghir

Moi je dirais autant que d'indice 4  :;):

----------


## Projet 154

Aucune. Il a préféré laisser à Netsabes le soin de perdre toute dignité.

----------


## beuargh

3 fois, c'est un bon chiffre, ça, 3.

----------


## Az'

27. C'est 27.

----------


## Mister Kp

22 tentatives

----------


## Ona

Je dirais 4 fois...

----------


## Tigreuh

19 essais !

----------


## Dwarf Ink

Vu les indices, je dirais 57 !

----------


## TruuuC

Du premier coup !

----------


## didierh

7, chiffre magique ?

----------


## captain-rabbit

Trop, il a préféré aller se taper un bigmac avec une grande frite...  ::ninja::

----------


## 4rkh

Je dirais en 8 fois par ce qu'il est doué en natation.

----------


## Anonyme866

Treize.

----------


## amidamarufr

22 a peu pres.

bonne chance tous

----------


## Blackogg

9. Ce qui explique la note du jeu.

----------


## Ripper

9 fois, parce qu'avec du red bull on peut tout faire.

----------


## ptitdo

23 essais!

----------


## Melc

14 essais

----------


## Norochj

25 comme l'âge du capitaine.

----------


## Jean-jean

Compte tenu du bonhomme ainsi que des indices, il me parait évident que la réponse est:
*"Quadrupède bicéphale à double manche rotatif"*

Vous n'avez rien de plus difficile comme questions?

----------


## purEcontact

Au premier essai, il a cru que c'était un élément du décor, il n'a donc pas frappé.
Au second essai, il a compris que c'était un gros méchant.
Au troisième essai, il a vaguement compris la technique.
Au quatrième essai, il le terrassa comme un homme, faisant la fierté de sa môman.

Bref, 4.

----------


## latondeuse

8 fois ! même une bête ne l'aurait pas fait !

----------


## Dr Maboul

20!

----------


## Nostiss

15 fois !

----------


## didierh

7, chiffre magique ?

----------


## Hal neuf mules

et bien moi je dirai 2, le premier boss est pas ultra dur d'autant plus qu'il a l'expérience de la console

----------


## del65

Une seule tentative.

D'après les indices, Pipomantis est comme Rincevent un as de la fuite.
Hors l'astuce pour tuer le boss du tutorial est de fuir pour pouvoir le canarder de haut ensuite, réaction logique pour un nain d'1m69 qui ne pratique aucun art martial et progresse sur 100 mètres à la vitesse d'un Sam Fisher arthritique.

----------


## Wolverine

moi je dis 11

----------


## Hellzed

11 comme les commandements.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

33 fois, comme chez le docteur.

----------


## TibS

3, parce qu'on ne peut pas être en aussi mauvaise condition physique sans avoir des dons ailleurs. Ou alors il a tout raté...

----------


## Mug Bubule

22 fois.

----------


## Lugmi

15 fois.

----------


## Nexus5

Pipomantis n'a PAS passe le premier boss du jeu, ce gros nOOb.

----------


## Quartz

Disons 20 fois !

----------


## Choda Boy

6. Parce que.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## xexes

8 ?

----------


## apihaweure

17 fois ?

----------


## Poewo

36,5 fois.

----------


## Kyck

Je mise sur 7!

----------


## yanot

10 fois!

----------


## moutaine

237 et avec l'aide de 5 cafetières.

----------


## Louis Cypher

Je sens bien la 37e tentative.

----------


## ds108j

Pour ma part, je dirais 7, c'est une bonne moyenne je pense !

----------


## Algent

Mmmh, je vais dire 3.

----------


## Ozburne

Du premier coup !

----------


## Guntard

Je dirais simplement *26* fois.

----------


## Strife

8 fois.

----------


## Youneo

On va dire 13 fois

----------


## Hellvice

Allez hop: 7!

----------


## Citwon

23 fois, selon mon petit doigt.

----------


## Furi0so

17 fois !

----------


## Xchroumfph

Le premier Boss ?

Alors une seule tentative, le temps de lire le message "Fuyez !" et de courir vers la porte à gauche pour s'echapper comme une fillette...  ::P:

----------


## Tyranya

22 je dirais. Par contre je suis déçu, même pas de blagues sur la reum à Pipo

----------


## Picasso11

On va dire 15.  ::):

----------


## Pootre

16, j'aime bien le 16.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je dirai 23.
> 
> A la 24ème, Boulon a détourné son attention de l'écran, Kahn a saisi le cheat du Godmod (non pas ce god là les pervers) et Pipo s'est cru devenu bon joueur (enfin ...).


Tu me surestimes.
Tout le monde à la rédac' te confirmera que mon attention span me permet à peine de m'intéresser aux 23 premières secondes du combat, avant de d'aller mordiller un stylo d'une couleur intéressante sous le bureau de Sébum.

----------


## gun

67 fois environ a 50 près.  :;):

----------


## Holoman

2. C'est bien aussi 2.

----------


## Killiox

Je dit 27!

----------


## frisou94

Je pense 59 tentatives.

----------


## Bayne

3 fois !

----------


## sosoran

Je dirais 44

----------


## Zouuu

21 !!

----------


## Blub

Disons 8.

----------


## Quizzman

Dans la noyade de commentaires je dirai, au pif, 29

----------


## Kamikaze

42-

----------


## thauthau

Après avoir mouliné tous les nombre donné dans l’énoncé , m’être très vaguement rappeler la formule d'Euler

le crois que le fait qu'il ai battu le boss soit irréel : i= √–1

----------


## usern4m3

1 : Bien sûr qu'il l'a buté du premier coup!

----------


## frunzy

je dirais 8 fois aussi

----------


## Matriochka

33
Edit :'Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 3 caractères.'

----------


## Chocolouf

75 fois, c'est un consoleux donc forcément un bras cassé.  ::trollface::

----------


## jesersarien

je vais donc prendre le 1er gain de ce concours.
Il n' a jamais réussi à passer ce boss .
Il a adopté la technique enfantine la plus commune ,demander à un grand de faire pour lui  ::):

----------


## mrFish

23.

----------


## Brouette Quantique

12!

----------


## gurkhan

j'ai envi de dire 6 fois!

----------


## Gurdilounet

Je dirais 30 tentatives .

----------


## O^o

24.

----------


## Valefor

Je dirais ... 8. (c'est que le 1er boss)

----------


## Typhonarick

Une seule tentative.

----------


## Polochon_street

14, il est quand même bien gratiné :D

----------


## Citrouille

5  ::):

----------


## nitrox

Bah 13 fois, chat noir inside !

----------


## benzene

49 !

----------


## Rom1

3, et encore, les deux premières fois il était au téléphone avec la mère d'Ackboo.

----------


## thefaucheur79

je dis 26 fois , car il s'est fait tué plusieurs fois le temps d'aller au toilette  pour que son chat vire la pause

----------


## Touze

Au moins 6 fois.

----------


## Lautre

Trois ?

----------


## Tamppus

Je dirais 8 fois, parce que le premier bosse est pas si compliqué que ça....

----------


## Asphyxia

Moi je parie sur 53!
Du coup ça doit pas être ça mais je parie quand même dessus!

----------


## Pnume

20 !

----------


## Flambear

Moi je paris pour 17 !

----------


## Aun

Je vais dire 37 (trente sept).

----------


## Seymos

71, avant d'abandonner...

----------


## Cyth

22, car les flics sont arrivés juste après.

----------


## Fhiral

Bonjour,

28 tentatives.

Merci pour le concours et bonne chance à tous.

----------


## Abaker

Je dirais 5 fois.

----------


## Jaxxk

21 black jack

----------


## SupaHardTrain

34, forcément.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

23 tentatives pour se sortir de la spirale de l'échec.

----------


## Paoh

20 tentatives

----------


## botu

16 tentatives

----------


## Hexa

28 fois?

----------


## Piwys

je dirais 6  ::):  (on parle bien du boss dans la zone "tuto" du jeu, avant de voyager vers le chateau ? :/)

----------


## Akodo

15 ou pas !

----------


## eboshi

14   ::):

----------


## Wazzebu

Allez je dirais 3 fois ;=)

----------


## trex

28 ! (Eure et loir ! represent)

----------


## raelwind

Moi, je dirais 75.

----------


## Baloc

Bon, disons... 19 fois.

----------


## darkev21

Je dirais 3 fois : la première pour localiser le point du boss, la deuxième pour essayer en utilisant ce point faible et la 3ème c'est la bonne !  :^_^:

----------


## zatura

Je dirais 25 tentatives

----------


## Zed

Allez 8 fois, c'est un pronostic honnête !! Mais c'est juste pour essayer de gagner ce jeu.
Je pense plutôt que la trop grande difficulté a tué Pipo de son vivant.
Ce garçon était vraiment trop influençable, paix à son âme.

----------


## Choum

7 fois

----------


## Legnou

69 forcément.

----------


## BilliBalla

Je vais tester le 31!

----------


## Deloras

DIsons 54 tentatives.

----------


## aKcheune

159 fois...pour voir.

----------


## VoodooSoul

Allez que le dieu du slibard soit avec moi ! 
 21 jdirais

----------


## KosmiK01

12  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Cirth

26 fois !

----------


## Colink

7 je dirais. Faut pas exagérer, c'est pas IWBTG ce jeu  ::P:

----------


## doshu

12 pour ma part !

----------


## oldchap

21, c'est mathematique vu les indices.

----------


## Sarlac

3 fois.

----------


## Le Canard fou

28, plus ou moins 0.

----------


## fear is the only enemy

69 bien évidemment

----------


## PurpleSkunk

2, environ.

----------


## Viking

69, car le masochisme et l'érotisme ça peut aller ensemble

----------


## boolinou

Je dirais 4 fois !!

----------


## JonLenine

1 , j'ai encore espoir dans l’humanité (pas le journal),  je pense qu'il a plié le boss du premier coup

----------


## pangolinou

4, premiere fois one shot, deuxième fois one shot, troisième fois one shot, et la quatrième il a compris et tues le boss en trois coups

----------


## pompom94

Je dirait 9 par pur hasard.

----------


## User lambda

“@norabz: 7 fois.”

----------


## Ganja

Je tente : 55.

----------


## FixB

12
(et comme mon message était trop court pour être posté, je rajoute... rien...)

----------


## Gobbopathe

Hello. On va dire 4

----------


## True Duke U

mmm ... du 2ème coup : la 1ère il teste et se fait rétam', la 2ème, il va voir l'astuce sur YouTube parce qu'il a pas que ça à faire, y'a un papelard à boucler quoi.

----------


## Mad_Math

Disons 9 mais il doit vraiment être mauvais alors.

----------


## Narushima

J'me suis inscrit (il y a des années) uniquement pour participer à ce concours-: 2 tentatives.

----------


## albany

Je dirais que cela lui a pris 13 essais.

----------


## LeToShaitan

12 bien sur  :;):

----------


## Marchemort

Jamais deux sans trois : 3 fois.

----------


## Bloubiga

20 (je suis sympa aussi)

----------


## Slayne

Allez, 4 fois. Parce que maintenant y a que des jeux casual.

----------


## Tiarenui

78, comme ça, à vue de nez.

----------


## Nizar89

24, évidemment.

----------


## Nygan

28 tentatives !

----------


## chenoir

Il se passe quoi si plus de 5 personnes donnent la bonne réponse?

----------


## Bernard Génial

23, comme les 23 doigts de la main, les 23 jours de la semaines, et les 23 espèces non répertoriées qui se promènent dans ses 23 kilos de chevelure.

----------


## Sidrath

Hmmm, je  dirais 8 fois. 

5 pour comprendre, 3 pour exécuter.

----------


## Ascott83

25, particulièrement aidé par l'indice n°1.

----------


## Trichelieut

4 fois o/

----------


## W3astboy

11 parcque c'est pair  :;):  ...Ah non m*rde

----------


## Dercke

18 !

----------


## Chan

*Simple* :

Pi-po-man-tis : 4 syllabes.
Indices : 4.
Pipomantis étant une énigme, on additionne son pseudo aux indices : 4+4 = 8
Parution du test dans le 1er console magazine : CPC 242 : 2+4+2 = 8.

Il s'agit donc de *8*.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Indice n°4 : Meilleur temps au 200 m brasse : coulé.


Tiens j'avais pas vu, c'est super drôle ça en fait.

----------


## Fereval

18. Comme chez les pinpons.

----------


## drbender

42 !

----------


## MrBoutade

66.
Pärce que.

----------


## Kephel

Jamais

----------


## Noirdesir

15 fois.

----------


## Khassim

21 fois  ::o:

----------


## dYnkYn

9 tentatives

----------


## Grouchlouch

Je propose 30 fois.

----------


## Beubeu

environ 18

----------


## tarask

16 je dirais!

----------


## Wingi

Je mise pour 7 !

----------


## Ymnargue

A mon avis, 0. Il n'a tout simplement jamais dépassé le premier boss.

----------


## Djinn42

Faut être indulgent, d'autant que ce jeu est sorti sur console avant d'être "porté" sur PC.

----------


## DividedByZero

14 !  parce que !

----------


## chenoir

ET sinon, ca fait plus de 9h50 que le concours est officiellement fini et vous continuez à poster des réponses, bande de tricheurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Wonder Aleph

2 tentatives suffisent, en général  ::):

----------


## GeorgeOrwell

32 test test test

----------


## Wonder Aleph

Oh mince j'avais pas vu que le concours était fini ^^
Faudrait édité l'article  ::): 

---------- Post added at 10h48 ---------- Previous post was at 10h47 ----------

Oh mince j'avais pas vu que le concours était fini ^^
Faudrait éditer l'article  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

On ferme et on fait les comptes.

----------

